# Technische Frage zur Glasfaserverlegung FTTH



## Haui92 (14. November 2018)

Hallo,

morgen kommt ein Techniker der Telekom bei mir vorbei um das Glasfasermodem zu installieren und damit auch die Verlegung des Kabels. Ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung 1. Stock. Im Keller hängt der Verteilerkasten. 
Da ich mich mit Haustechnik etc. wenig auskenne stelle ich mir die Frage wie das technisch ablaufen wird ohne überall Löcher zu bohren und das Kabel überall liegen zu haben. Zieht der Techniker das Kabel irgendwie mithilfe des vorhandenen Kabels der Telefonbuchse durch das Haus?

Es kann mir bestimmt jemand einfach und verständlich erklären. Ich möchte nämlich für morgen vorbereitet sein, weil ich nur einen Stellvertreter zum Termin schicken kann, da ich selber an der Arbeit bin. Man sollte sich ja vorher Gedanken machen und einen Plan wegen vorhandenen Steckdosen. Kann man den Raum/Ort wo das Modem hinkommt selber festlegen oder entscheidet das der Techniker, denn eigentlich will ich es auch in den Raum wo jetzt die Telefondose ist.


Danke

Edit: Sry für das doppelte Verlegung im Titel, ist mir zu spät aufgefallen.


----------



## Metaltyp (14. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Wenn es wirklich FTTH ist, muss das Glasfaserkabel -irgendwie- in deine Wohnung. Der Techniker wird die "quick and dirty"-Lösung bevorzugen, also vom Keller ins Treppenhaus in deine Wohnung.
Am Glasfasermodem kannst du dann mit einem gamz normalen Ethermett*-Router hantieren. 
Wenn es FTTB ist, wird im Keller ein sogenannter Mini-DSLAM eingebaut und nutzt von dort das vorhandene Kabel bis zur Telefondose in der Wohnung. FTTB ist aber, außer in einigen wenigen Städten, nicht groß verbreitet.

*watch it coming


----------



## Haui92 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Hi, danke schon mal für deine Antwort.
Also die freundliche Dame vom Kundenservice die nochmal Terminabsprache gehalten hat, hat mir gesagt ich bekomme ein Glasfasermodem in die Wohnung. Deshalb denke ich das es FTTH ist. Von Bekannten (selbe Stadt) weiß ich auch das sie ein Glasfasermodem bekommen haben. Dort sind sie über einen Schornsteinschacht gegangen und dann in den Keller (wahrscheinlich außer Betrieb, weiß ich aber nicht). 
"quik and dirty" das hört sich aber nicht so toll an. Ich will doch nicht das mein Kabel durch das Treppenhaus geht wo jeder dran kann. Das fände ich nicht wirklich toll. Das Kabel würde ja dann auch zusätzlich durch die halbe Wohnung gehen, ich möchte das Modem  ja nicht gleich an der Eingangstür haben.
Oh Gott bei deiner Beschreibung ahne ich Schlimmes, das ich dann vor einem Kabel stehe was quer durch die Wohnung geht und sich keine Gedanken gemacht wurde wie man das vernünftig in Kabelkanälen verstecken kann. Aber das schlimmste wäre Hausflur.


----------



## P2063 (14. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Glasfaser direkt in die Wohnung in einem Mehrfamilienhaus ist irgendwie ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise kommt irgendwo im Keller/Hausanschlussraum das Microduct an, das ist ein kleines Plastikröhrchen durch das dann die eigentliche Glasfaser eingeblasen wird. An diese kommt dann ein LWL/Ethernet Medienkonverter dran der den Übergabepunkt darstellt, dahinter der Router. Der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen FTTH und FTTB ist dieser Übergabepunkt. 

Bei FTTB wird die Glasfaser normalerweise auf die vorhandenen Telefonkupferkabel (Bei Kabelanbietern die Coaxialkabel) verteilt und man kann dann ganz klassisch sein Modem/Router dran anschließen. Bei FTTH Steckt man einen Router direkt per LAN an den Medienkonverter.

Da es sich jetzt um eine Mietwohnung handelt, ist eigentlich der Vermieter/Hausbesitzer dafür zuständig, die entsprechende Infrastruktur ab dem Übergabepunkt zu schaffen. In der Praxis ist das eine ziemliche Grauzone, da oft die Mieter ohne Wissen des Eigentümers so einen Anschluss bestellen und dann vor genau diesem Problem stehen nicht zu wissen wie das Kabel in die Wohnung kommen soll.

Es gibt jetzt viel zu viele Unbekannte um zu klären welches Vorgehen hier jetzt das richtige ist. Ist der Eigentümer informiert? Interessiert es ihn einfach nicht/ist ihm egal was der ISP da für Kabel zieht die dann eventuell in einem Teppenhaus, Schornstein oder Aufzugschacht landen? Liegt da uraltes Telefonkabel unter Putz oder gibt es Kabelschächte/Leerrohre? Dann sollte auch bedacht werden, dass alles was mehr als ca. 3 Meter Kabellänge vom Übergabepunkt entfernt ist unter Umständen noch mal richtig Geld kostet.

Ka wie das bei der Telekom läuft, ich hab bei meinem Provider gar kein Modem mehr sondern lediglich einen Port des Routers als WAN konfiguriert und direkt am Medienkonverter hängen.


----------



## Haui92 (16. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Der Techniker war gestern da und musste zum Entsetzen feststellen das das ganze Haus noch nicht verkabelt ist. Ich war der Meinung er macht das entweder mit oder es ist FTTB. Aber in der ganzen Stadt wo ich wohne wird/ist FTTH ausgebaut. Und der Techniker wollte eigentlich nur das Glasfasermodem bei mir anbringen. Aber ohne Kabel kein Modem.
Normalerweise war eine Subfirma der Telekom beauftragt den Ausbau in der Stadt vorzunehmen. Das Haus wo ich wohne scheint dabei in Vergessenheit geraten zu sein. Da ich von der Telekom in dieser Hinsicht keine schnelle Lösung erwarte habe ich meinen Vermieter/Eigentümer informiert. Dieser hat sich auch heute schon mal direkt gekümmert und sich mit jemanden in Verbindungen gesetzt der so eine Art freier Vertreter für die Telekom ist und so den Kabelausbau in Häusern organisieren kann (so habe ich es zumindest verstanden). Nächste Woche wird nochmal im Haus geguckt was fehlt und was da ist. Je nach dem wird dann entschieden wie es weiter geht. Wenigstens kümmert sich mein Vermieter schon mal um die Sache und ich bin nicht nur auf die Telekom angewiesen. Da wäre ich ja verloren. Ich mein ich kann einen Tarif bei denen buchen den sie aber nicht erfüllen können und wissen anscheinend nicht einmal das das Gebäude nicht verkabelt ist.

Zu meinen Schutz. Ich bin erst eingezogen und habe deswegen keine Ahnung was und was nicht in dem Gebäude gemacht wurde.


----------



## Haui92 (20. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Hi, 
ich muss das Thema nochmal aufgreifen für ein paar Informationen.
Mein Vermieter will sich nun selber um die Verlegung bis in die Wohnung kümmern, weil das am schnellsten geht. Es wird FTTH von der Telekom ausgebaut. Ich will meinen Vermieter jetzt mit bestmöglichen Informationen unterstützen damit nicht wieder etwas schief geht. Um die Sorte des Kabels kümmert er sich. 
Nun eigentlich hatte er die Idee das Kabel an der Außenwand des Hofes in die verschiedenen Stockwerke zu führen. Das Problem, dann würde das Glasfasermodem in der Küche hängen und die liegt am Rand der Wohnung. Ich hätte den Router wegen WLAN und wegen LAN-Verbindung zu den Computern gerne zentral wie jetzt auch. Coumputer stehen in dem zentralen Raum mit dem derzeitigen Router und so soll es eigentlich auch bleiben, da ich nicht viel von WLAN bei Desktop-PC's halte, gerade bei Spiele-PC's.
Damit komm ich zu meiner Frage. Man kann doch das Lichtwellenkabel durch einen Schornsteinschacht legen, wenn dieser nicht in Betrieb ist. Das kenn ich von Bekannten aus der selben Stadt, dort hat es eine Firma so gemacht. Kann man das ohne Bedenken bei jedem Schornsteinschacht machen und braucht man da noch spezielle Rohre die durch den Schornsteinschacht führen, oder kann man das dort offen hängen lassen? Ist das Kabel isoliert?
Ich würde diese Methode gerne meinem Vermieter vorschlagen, weil es doch um einiges unkomplizierter wäre und die Verlegung lauter Kabelkanäle durch die Wohnung nicht notwendig wäre.
Gibt es noch etwas wichtiges zu beachten was ich meinem Vermieter noch sagen kann? Reicht z.B. das reine Kabel von Schaltkasten im Keller bis in die Wohnung oder brauch man da noch eine andere "Übergabebox"?
Ich möchte das alles glatt geht und vorbereitet ist, wenn dann der Telekomtechniker kommt um das Glasfasermodem anzuschließen.


----------



## Metaltyp (25. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Der Vermieter soll sich am Besten bei der Beratung für "Bauherren" melden und absprechen, woher er das Kabel bekommt und welche Vorgaben für die Installation bestehen. 
Die Technik besteht hausseitig aus dem Kasten, in dem das ankommende Erdkabel auf die Wohnungskabel aufgeteilt wird. Ich glaube, dass es sich bei FTTH  um ein PON - also ein passives (optisches) Netz handelt. Das bedeutet, dass für den Hausanschlusskasten kein extra Stromanschluss benötigt wird. Dieser Punkt sollte aber besser noch abgeklärt werden, um ggf. noch einen Stromanschluss legen zu können. Wohnungsseitig wird eine Anschlussdose verbaut und das Glasfasermodem, was auf jeden Fall einen Stromanschluss benötigt.
Für die Verlegung des Glasfaserkabels ist alles geeignet, was einen ausreichenden Radius beim Biegen sicherstellt. Ist der Schornstein also so groß, dass alle Kabel gleichzeitig eingezogen werden können und die Kabel beim Abgang in die Wohnung dabei nicht geknickt werden, ist das schonmal eine gute Möglichkeit. Hier sollte vielleicht für den Bogen in die Wohnung ein gebogenes PE-Rohr verwendet werden, um das Kabel zu schonen. Dann sollte sichergestellt sein, dass dieser Schornstein nicht mehr für's Heizen genutzt wird und verschlossen ist.


----------



## Haui92 (26. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Für was ist denn die Anschlussdose da?
Ich dachte es kommt nur ein Glasfasermodem. Das Lichtwellenkabel wird vom Schaltkasten im Keller bis zum Glasfasermodem verlegt und dann dachte ich kommt eine LAN-Kabelverbindung direkt an den Router?


----------



## Haui92 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

So das Kabel liegt jetzt und mit viel Glück kommt nächsten Dienstag wieder ein Techniker. 
Ich frage mich jetzt aber ob dann alles glatt läuft. Es liegt jetzt wirklich nur das Kabel vom Schlatkasten im Keller bis in die Wohnung, mehr nicht. Die Schaltkasten ist von der Straßenseite ordentlich verkabelt. Braucht man noch etwas wichtiges, oder kommt dann nur noch das Glasfasermodem? Mich irritiert diese Anschlussdose ein bisschen die ich nich habe.


----------



## Metaltyp (28. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Das Glasfasermodem musss ja irgendwie angeschlossen werden, sodass es im Defekt-Fall einfach ausgetauscht werden kann, ohne dass extra noch jemand hinfährt. 
Ich habe persönlich noch keinen FTTH - Anschluss gesehen, aber es kommt mir komisch vor, dass Kabel so wie es ist am Modem anzuschließen, das wäre prädestiniert für einen Kabelbruch!
Daher müsste das Kabel eben festverlegt und nicht geknickt zu einer Dose verlaufen, an der dann ein normales Glasfaser Patchkabel (ähnlich wie ein Toslinkkabel) angeschlossen wird. Im Besten Fall wird das Kabel auch noch eingemessen, um Fehler (falscher Typ, Reflexionen durch Knicke) rechtzeitig aufzudecken.
Aber offenbar, wie ich gerade sehe, kann das Glasfasermodem direkt an das Kabel angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Haui92 (28. November 2018)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Ja bei den Infos die ich im Internet finde wird das Kabel anscheinend direkt an das Glasfasermodem angeschlossen. Und von da geht es mit einem Netzwerkkabel weiter zum eigentlichen Router. Ich bin da aber auch kein Fachmann, deswegen wollte ich nochmal nachfragen. Ich will nur das alles am Dienstag funktioniert und vorbereitet ist. Die Telekom hat mir seit letzten Montag nämlich auch meinen alten Tarif gestrichen, seitdem habe ich kein Internet/Festnetz.
Hätte sich mein Vermieter nicht so schnell um die Verlegung gekümmert wäre seitens der Telekom lange nichts passiert. Mein Vermieter ist nun leider auch kein Fachmann und hat das getan was in seiner Macht stand.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. Mai 2019)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*

Ich greife das hier mal auf um etwas zu fragen:

Ich habe heute ein Wohnhaus besichtigt (10 Parteien) in dem ein glasfaserkasten (Glasfaseranschlusspunkt) der Telekom installiert wurde.

Ganz frisch.... 

Da in der Stadt ein Pilotprojekt laeuft, war der Einbau fuer die hauseigentuermer gänzlich kostenlos. 

Das Haus hat keinen Keller. 

Das interessante:

Der glasfaseranschlusspunkt (also der grosse glasfaserkasten) hängt an der Wand im Hausflur und treppenaufgang direkt neben der hauseingangstuer......
Er wurde dort einfach an die Wand montiert.

Von ihm fuhren keine Kabel usw. in die Wohnungen. 
Laut immobilienmakler Wuerde die Telekom bei Bedarf das Glasfaser von hier aus direkt in die Wohnung installieren. 

Aber wie soll das gehen? Es liegen doch keine Kabel? Oder wird da ein Glasfaserkabel durch den Hausflur gezogen?


Es wirkt auf mich, als hätten die Eigentümer den Anschluss installieren lassen weil kostenlos, aber ohne Sinn und Verstand. 

Im Haus und der Wohnung waere auch Kabel Internet 500mbit/50mbit verfügbar, aber ich Wuerde gerne direkt die Glasfaser in der Wohnung liegen haben.


Meine Frage, nach langer Umschweife der erklaerung: legt die Telekom direkt das Kabel und installiert die Dose wenn ich jetzt den 1000mbit/500mbit Vertrag bestellen Wuerde, oder wie geht das?


----------



## P2063 (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Der glasfaseranschlusspunkt (also der grosse glasfaserkasten) hängt an der Wand im Hausflur und treppenaufgang direkt neben der hauseingangstuer......
> Er wurde dort einfach an die Wand montiert.
> 
> Von ihm fuhren keine Kabel usw. in die Wohnungen.
> ...



Ohne zumindest grob den Aufbau der Hausverkabelung zu kennen lässt sich die Frage nicht beantworten. Ist in einer der Treppenhauswände vielleicht doch ein Kabelschacht den man nicht unbedingt sieht? Es muss ja schließlich auch Strom, Telefon usw in die einzelnen Wohnungen kommen. Manche Häuser haben auch zb nach Heizungsmodernisierung ungenutzte Kaminschächte die sich für eine nachträgliche Verkabelung nutzen lassen. 

Wenn es professionell gelöst werden soll: Kabelschächte schlitzen und wieder verspachteln, das wird allerdings kaum die Telekom machen sondern wäre Sache des Vermieters/Eigentümers.

vermutlich wird es darauf hinaus laufen, dass demnächst ein paar Aufputz-Kabelkanäle durchs Treppenhaus gehen und man neben der Wohnungseingangstür ein Loch fürs Kabel bohrt.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Es wirkt auf mich, als hätten die Eigentümer den Anschluss installieren lassen weil kostenlos, aber ohne Sinn und Verstand.


das passiert leider öfter als man denkt...

bzw nur mit dem Gedanken einer Wertsteigerung der Immobilie, ohne in der Praxis an die dort wohnenden zu denken.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Im Haus und der Wohnung waere auch Kabel Internet 500mbit/50mbit verfügbar, aber ich Wuerde gerne direkt die Glasfaser in der Wohnung liegen haben.
> 
> Meine Frage, nach langer Umschweife der erklaerung: legt die Telekom direkt das Kabel und installiert die Dose wenn ich jetzt den 1000mbit/500mbit Vertrag bestellen Wuerde, oder wie geht das?



Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund? Kenne z.B. den Preisunterschied nicht. Wenn du nicht auf den Upload angewiesen bist gibt es zumindest zwischen 500mbit und gbit in der praxis keinen wirklich relevanten Unterschied bei den tatsächlich zu erreichenden downloadraten, über 100mbit liegt der Flaschenhals eigentlich immer bei dem was der Server liefern kann. Steam z.B. drosselt ja auch die maximale DL Bandbreite.

Klar ist es toll Glasfaser zu haben, aber je nach monatlicher gebühr lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom Kabelanschluss nicht unbedingt.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Mai 2019)

*AW: Technische Frage zur Verlegung Glasfaserverlegung FTTH*



P2063 schrieb:


> Ohne zumindest grob den Aufbau der Hausverkabelung zu kennen lässt sich die Frage nicht beantworten. Ist in einer der Treppenhauswände vielleicht doch ein Kabelschacht den man nicht unbedingt sieht? Es muss ja schließlich auch Strom, Telefon usw in die einzelnen Wohnungen kommen. Manche Häuser haben auch zb nach Heizungsmodernisierung ungenutzte Kaminschächte die sich für eine nachträgliche Verkabelung nutzen lassen.
> 
> Wenn es professionell gelöst werden soll: Kabelschächte schlitzen und wieder verspachteln, das wird allerdings kaum die Telekom machen sondern wäre Sache des Vermieters/Eigentümers.
> 
> ...



Hi, danke fuer deine tollen tips. 
Habe mich gegen den Kauf der Immobilie entscheiden und schaue mich weiter um 
Trotzdem danke!


----------

